# Rod blank question



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone built on one of the batson hot shot salmon steelhead rods? I am looking for something between 8'6" and 10' for throwing metal in the 3/4-1oz range only.

HS1021F Matte Clear 8’6” 2 10-20lb 3/8-3 oz 0.590 4.5 X-Fast M 2.92 oz

I am not familiar with a "hot shot" blank, but it only weighs 2.92oz I really dont see 3oz being comfortable to cast on this blank. Please help me out, I NEED this rod ready when the spanish show up.....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the 8 footer for flounder and love it. I also use it for shad, catfish, and as my spanish rod. Pretty much anything that needs 1-3 ounces. It will throw 3 ounces just fine and is a little too stiff with 1 ounce. 2 is the sweet spot.

My only criticism would be it has a soft butt. It will flex all the way into the butt section, but it hasn't broken. I've landed a 25-30 pound cownose on it and it didn't break. When wrapping, make sure to include guides 16" or so from the reel. I do that normally, but it's critical on this blank because of the soft butt.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have built a few older Batson blanks from 9' to 12' for throwing smaller lures. I mainly use the 12' rod but I do not have it with me to give you the model number. As mentioned in the above post, it bends all the way to the butt. For a good cast you must load the rod very slowly and have very good timing on the release. I have been been using a St. Croix Legend Elite fly rod fly fishing this past summer and that blank would be the next blank I would use for building the sort of rod you mention. The St. Croix is very responsive and has a super quick recovery.

John


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

jlentz said:


> I have built a few older Batson blanks from 9' to 12' for throwing smaller lures. I mainly use the 12' rod but I do not have it with me to give you the model number. As mentioned in the above post, it bends all the way to the butt. For a good cast you must load the rod very slowly and have very good timing on the release. I have been been using a St. Croix Legend Elite fly rod fly fishing this past summer and that blank would be the next blank I would use for building the sort of rod you mention. The St. Croix is very responsive and has a super quick recovery.
> 
> John


I haven't found that with mine. It does load slowly, but I haven't had any timing issues with it.


----------

